# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Must Watch Videos:  Richard Schulze - Natural Healing Crusade

## kimosabi

Dr Richard Schulze healed own Heart Deformity and then went on to spend 20 years treating people who had been diagnosed with Incurable Diseases and had been given Death Sentences by their Doctors only to overcome their disease but who then went on to out live their doctors.

Richard Schulze - Natural Healing Crusade

Video 1 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...69046972501856
Video 2 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...64994346796595
Video 3 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...06982141115270
Video 4 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...92562475015946
Video 5 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...31136286946029
Video 6 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...27487783840517
Video 7 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...39420224320088
Video 8 - http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...52336644579644

Ok, now to qualify that what Dr Schulze says actually works, I'll share what I have achieved since following his Natural Healing Techniques and Programs.

First of, I started blending up a mix Organic Fruit and Vegetables every morning and adding some Spirulina, Chlorella, Purple Dulse Seaweed, Nutritional Yeast and Flax Seed, result, I lost 20 pounds (220 to 200) in 6 weeks without doing any other diet modifications or exercise. During this time I stopped using my Asthma Medications which I have been dependant on for 30 years, Acid Reflux and all other Pharm Drugs and have not used any pharma drugs for 4 months now.

Last Month I did the Schulze Colon, Liver, Gall Blaster, Kidney and Bladder Flushes and have just finished a 6 day Juice Fast. During the Juice Fast, I have felt the absolute best that I have felt in years, I felt about 15 years younger, much of my back pain went and I generally felt great. I'm going to do a 30 to 90 day Juice Fast in the near Future to get some really deep cleaning and healing done.

Some extra links:

Dr Schulze Sub-Forum on Curezone ==> http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=321
Schulze Patient Handbook ==> http://curezone.com/schulze/
Dr Schulze Links Webpage ==> http://members.tripod.com/healingtools/DS_pages.html
The Healing Power of Juicing ==> http://www.drfostersessentials.com/store/juicing.php
What Are The Effects Of Detoxification On The Body? ==> http://www.healthrecipes.com/fast21.htm

The ultimate secret to a long, healthy fulfilling life is to eat *LOT's of RAW, Locally Grown, Fresh Organic Fruit and Vegetables.*

----------


## jjank11

Wow, great advice for pointing out the fact that you had a bad diet before and now you have a good diet.

I truly like to discuss such things but this is RON PAUL forum..........not the get healthier and lose weight forum........

So.......you got anything about RON PAUL..........ok didn't think so......

----------


## kimosabi

> Wow, great advice for pointing out the fact that you had a bad diet before and now you have a good diet.
> 
> I truly like to discuss such things but this is RON PAUL forum..........not the get healthier and lose weight forum........
> 
> So.......you got anything about RON PAUL..........ok didn't think so......


This has everything to do with Ron Paul and Health Freedom.

If you bother to watch the Dr Richard Schulze Video's, you'll discover that *ARE NO INCURABLE DISEASES!!!*

What's the point of having fat, obese freedom fighters who get out of breath typing on their patriot keyboards.

Watch the video's, learn something and learn how to achieve Health Freedom like I have...

----------


## Working Poor

Ron Paul stands for health freedom...

----------


## healthmatters

What happen to th videos? pls let me know

----------

